# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Attachments to Forum Question

## artiststevens

Hello,
Can someone tell me the largest attachment size that can be posted in a thread? I've been searching for this information on the site. I found it before but I can't find it now. I remember there was a maximum for xls files and for zip files. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

----------


## FDibbins

I have at least 1 800k and a few 600k files, Im pretty sure its 1 meg

----------


## martindwilson

go  advance/manage attachments /it gives the limits but this a bit of hit or miss
i have tried to upload zips and it doesn't always work

----------


## artiststevens

Thanks for the tips and info both of you. Martin I don't see the limits listed when go advance/manage attachments. Where exactly is it located? Thank you again.

----------


## FDibbins

I dont see it either, all I saw was the file types you can upload?

----------


## martindwilson

it gives the limits as well

----------


## FDibbins

I dont see that anywhere  :Frown:   I went into "advanced", and dont see that in that screen, nor do I see that when I go into "manage attachments".  Where "are" you when you see that?

----------


## artiststevens

Thank you Martin. I see it now. FDibbins if you click on the question mark above the add attachments button the limits are shown in a popup window. Thank you again both of you.

----------

